
Our Professor’s Views Are Vile, University Says. But We Can’t Fire Him - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/22/us/indiana-university-eric-rasmusen.html
======
Bostonian
"Professor Rasmusen, an economist who has argued that gay men should not be
teachers, referred to women as “the weaker sex” and said colleges have lower
standards for accepting black students than white students."

Selective colleges generally do have lower standards for accepting black
students, justifying this in the name of diversity. Rasmusen's "weaker sex"
statement in full is this:

"We should also think about the duty of the strong to protect the weak rather
than look the other way when they hear rumors. Men have not protected the
weaker sex as they should have, and this is part of a general decline in our
feelings of duty towards women."

Rasmusen's site where he defends his comments is
[http://www.rasmusen.org/special/2019kerfuffle/provost.htm](http://www.rasmusen.org/special/2019kerfuffle/provost.htm)
.

